# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUPS de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Aqurio - Paulo Marinheiro

## Paulo Marinheiro

Com um atraso de cerca de 8 meses, vou inciar a desmontagem do meu actual aqurio, e iniciar o novo, em minha casa.
As dimenses do actual aqurio so completamente desadequadas ao novo espao, logo, aproveit-lo, esteve sempre fora de questo.

Optei por eleger um local previligiado, a sala. Depois de muito pensar l encontrei as medidas que considero serem as mais adequadas para o sitio, fiquei prejudicado com a largura, que apenas poder ficar pelos 65 cm, a compensar, os 220cm de comprimento proporcionaro j "muito" aqurio. A altura, considerando que este  meu 3 aqurio de gua salgada, no ser como a do actual, mas sim como do meu primeiro. Durante os 4 anos da sua existncia, os 75 cm complicaram muito a sua manuteno e acessibilidade. 
Voltei para os 60 cm ou, quanto muito, irei at aos 65cm... a minha nica dvida no que respeita a dimenses.


*O antigo*



J retirei algum equipamento que tenho em casa, um dos escumadores (APF 600), reactor de calcio e botija de co2, ozonizador.....est a trabalhar a meio gs...... :Admirado: 

*O novo*

Aqurio principal  220cm x 65cm x 60cm ou 65cm (estou ainda indeciso na altura) - cerca de 900 litros brutos (um pouco menos do que o actual com 1200 litros brutos), ser em vidro de 19mm sem travas.

*Sump*  est dependente do desenho que irei estudar e que depois irei divulgar, mas no poder ser muito grande..tudo ter de estar muito bem arrumado.

*Refgio* - no ter

Equipamento (j existente, exceptuando a bomba de retorno):

*Rocha viva*  Pouca e vou usar alguma rocha morta, quero deixar muito espao livre!

*Aquecimento*  2 x Jagger 200w

*Iluminao*  3 x Reflectores lumenarc III c/ lmpadas coralvue reeflux 12000K 3 x 400w e balastros electrnicos Marine-Lux
Espero compensar com t5, ainda no sei em que nmero e tamanhos.

*Escumao*  2 escumadores - Deltec APF 600 + ATI Bubble master 250

*Reactor de clcio*  Deltec PF 601 c/ botija 5kg Co2

*Reactor de Kalkwasser*  Deltec KM500 

*Circulao interna*  2 Tunze Stream 6101 (4000l/h-12000l/h) + 2 Tunze NanoStream 6045 (1500l/h-4500l/h) com Multicontrolador Tunze 

*Retorno*   Red Dragon 6.5m3 (por adquirir)

*Ozonizador*  Ozonizador Sander 100mg ligado ao APF600 (quando necessrio) ligado a medidor e controlador de redox e pH



Imagem da estrutura em ao inox (seco 40mmx40mm) que mandei fazer  semelhana da soluo que adoptei para o antigo.
Apesar da soluo idntica, tambm o mvel volta  altura aproximada do que estava no meu primeiro aqurio. 
Ficar apenas com 75cm ao contrrio dos 100cm que tenho na estrutura actual, isto premitir uma observao excelente a quem estiver sentado e mesmo em p o ngulo de visualizao ser muito mais apelativo, j que as cores dos animais so mais vibrantes quanto mais na vertical for a sua observao. Ainda possibilitar, com pouco esforo, uma observao  superficie da gua, que  uma coisa que gosto especialmente. Ficar tambm mais acessvel a sua manuteno. 
A sua altura total ser de 135cm ou 140cm, conforme opte pelos 60 ou 65 cm de altura de vidro.



Logo colocarei fotos do local da minha sala que elegi para o aqurio.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva Paulo
Novas instalaes para novo recife  :Wink: 
Na listagem de equipamento no vi as moon light... no sei se vais colocar mas a Ikea disponibiliza uma soluo muito boa que comprei l para casa e  muito fcil de instalar, Ikea Dioder, eu optei pelas barras em vez dos focos pastilha, mas ambos servem, embora os de barra possam difundir mais luz e como podem ser montados ligados uns aos outros ou separados, do mais possibilidades. Cada caixa tem 4 barras e todos os cabos e ligaes necessrios,  s escolher a disposio pretendida e ligar, alm disso j vem com fita cola de dupla face para aplicar sem ter de aparafusar, etc... que tambm pode ser. Fica a sugesto. Para ter a luz azul,  necessrio comprar o conjunto que emite 6 cores e fixar na azul depois quando estiver em uso, uma operao simples que se faz pelo selector que o conjunto j tem. O exemplo no elo  do conjunto de leds branco que est na mesma seco e ao lado dos multicoloridos que custam 59 euros. Logo tiro fotografias e coloco aqui para melhor elucidar  :Smile: .

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno :Wink:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ol Pedro :Ol: ,  de facto uma situao que no tinha contemplado nesta lista, mas que j me tinha passado pela cabea colocar. Penso at saber a que tipo de equipamento te referes e ser uma forte possibilidade. Como tenho os lumenarc, ainda no sei bem que tipo de estrutura irei conceber para receber a restante iluminao e os prprios lumenarc, precisava de uma estrutura leve, bonita, de fcil manuseamento (o aqurio est na sala e ser aberto) e ao mesmo tempo eficiente. 
Tenho que l colocar os 3 lumenarc, as t5 actinicas e muito provavelmente as moonlight. 

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ol Pedro,  de facto uma situao que no tinha contemplado nesta lista, mas que j me tinha passado pela cabea colocar. Penso at saber a que tipo de equipamento te referes e ser uma forte possibilidade. Como tenho os lumenarc, ainda no sei bem que tipo de estrutura irei conceber para receber a restante iluminao e os prprios lumenarc, precisava de uma estrutura leve, bonita, de fcil manuseamento (o aqurio est na sala e ser aberto) e ao mesmo tempo eficiente. 
> Tenho que l colocar os 3 lumenarc, as t5 actinicas e muito provavelmente as moonlight. 
> 
> Cumprimentos,


 :Ol: Viva Paulo
 simples de aplicar, o bordo dos lumenarc pode servir se no aquecer com o calor das lmpadas e podes sempre aumentar o bordo rebitando uma rgua de alumnio em L pelo lado de fora com 5mm de largura onde colas uma barra e assim com trs lumenarc ficas com trs moonlight. Se os lumenarc estiverem montados numa estrutura, basta colar as barras na estrutura. 
Logo como disse tiro fotografias da aplicao que fiz e podes ver melhor o que digo. Para as actnicas penso que ters de ter uma estrutura que as suporte que pode ser independente dos lumenarc ou ser acoplada aos lumenarc. O Carlos Mota tem exemplos de estruturas que usa nos LusoMotaMenarc.

Pedro Nuno :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Paulo,

Antes de mais parabns pelo novo aqurio, d-me imenso prazer acompanhar a escolha do equipamento, a disposio da rocha, a seleco dos seres vivos, etc.

Quanto  questo da altura 0s 60cm so mesmo confortveis, mas tudo depende do tamanho do teu brao.

Calculo que j possuas o equipamento mas face ao custo da electrcidade nos dias de hoje e tendo em conta as dimenses deste aqurio recomendava-te 4 x 250W, no total terias 1000W face aos 1200W actuais, pouparias 200W e terias uma rea iluminada mais abrangente. Com os 400W no tens problemas de aquecimento?

Boa sorte

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ol Ricardo :Ol: , de facto no sei qual vai ser a reaco dos 400w voltando aos 60cm de altura de aqurio....mas a verdade  que j tenho este material.
A mudana implicaria a compra de mais um lumenarc, compra de 4 lmpadas 250w, novos balastros 250w....enfim, um investimento extra, acho que por enquanto prefiro pagar mais 200w de consumo!!! :Coradoeolhos: 
Agora, sinceramente, no sei se o aquecimento em to pouca altura de gua ser um problema...vamos ver, o espao  muito bem arejado, mas mesmo assim. Se for preocupante, terei mesmo de repensar uma substituio das lampadas de 400w. :Admirado: 

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Ol:  Paulo

Peo desculpa por me estar a intrometer mas seguindo o mesmo raciocinio do Ricardo, penso que  melhor a opo 4x250W eu prprio acabei por me render a esta soluo depois de passar um ano a fazer experiencias com todos os tipos de iluminao que conheo num aqurio parecido com o teu (240x85x70) ficas com uma melhor distribuio da luz, menos calor concentrado na gua e a diferena de consumo d para algumas bombas obrigatrias nestes sistemas. Repara que no so s mais 200W de consumo porque no Vero vais ter que dissipar o calor excedente provocado por essas lampadas o que quer dizer que podes contar com mais uns 300W, isto vezes 10 / 12 horas dia acho que te compensa o investimento se entretanto venderes o material actual.
Outra situao que me despertou curiosidade  a estrutura que dizes ser em tubo de inox 40x40 e de acordo com o desenho que apresentas, como no existem travamentos eu questiono se  um erro do desenho ou ests a pensar faz-la mesmo assim?

Um abrao

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Ol Paulo.

Os meus parabns pelo futuro aquario e que tenhas tanta sorte como os outros 2, :SbOk: 




> Agora, sinceramente, no sei se o aquecimento em to pouca altura de gua ser um problema...vamos ver, o espao  muito bem arejado, mas mesmo assim. Se for preocupante, terei mesmo de repensar uma substituio das lampadas de 400w.


Penso que vais ter algum problema com o aquecimento porque o meu aquario tem 195*70*65 com 3*250w e no Vero tenho que ter um chiller na varanda para conseguir ter 27, o teu aquario vai ter 230*60*60 com 3*400w. :yb665: 

 pena no teres espao para o fazeres mais largo, um aquario com 70cm ou 80cm de fundo  mais espectacular.


Um abrao Rogrio. :SbSourire:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ol Joaquim :Ol: , relativamente  estrutura  mesmo assim, tal qual como se v no modelo 3d. Foi, obviamente, calculada para receber o peso. O factor que tem mais influncia nesse clculo e numa estrutura deste tipo, no  tanto a existncia de travamentos  meia esquadria (penso que sero a esses que te referes) mas sim a espessura e seco do tubular de inox.

Relativamente  iluminao....embora acredite que poderei ter problemas com o aquecimento, acho que vou experimentar primeiro com a que tenho....afinal no custa nada, j a tenho! Se for impossivel ou demasiado dispendioso dispersar o calor provocado, pondero essa mudana.

Relativamente  questo da disperso da luz no aqurio, no me parece, mesmo que me fique por apenas 3 lumenarc, que tenha maus resultados.
Se repararem no esquema em baixo, que foi feito  escala, verificam que dada a  dimenso dos lumenarc (50cm) a rea abrangida  muito boa (tendo ainda em conta que irei tentar a sorte com os 400w), ainda podem constatar que se, enventualmente, colocasse mais um ficaria sem espao para colocar as t5 transversalmente. 





Com isto no quero dizer que no seja possivel, nos 230cm, a colocao de 4 lumenarcs e as t5 longitudinalmente, mas prefiro as distribuio das t5 como desenhei. 
Seguramente, a luz tambm seria mais homognea com 4 lmpadas hqi, mas no me parece a questo fulcral, porque nesse aspecto, mesmo apenas com 3, no creio que irei ter espaos ensombrados. 
Actualmente tenho o meu aqurio de 200cm montado com apenas 2 focos lumenarc e como podem ver na primeira imagem a disperso da luz  boa, se tivermos em conta a existncia de um 3 foco e apenas mais 30 cm de comprimento, julgo que o resultado final ser bastante satisfatrio.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Heitor Simes

Bom dia!

Paulo, parabens pelo teu novo projecto, irei acompanhar com muita ateno.

Relativamente  iluminao estou plenamente convencido que o que tens  mais que suficiente. o meu aquario tinha 215x70x80 e parece me que tres lumenarcs so suficientes e para mim quanto mais potncia melhor.

Quanto  poupana em Watts podemos sempre compensar com menos horas de luz ou seja em vez de termos 11 horas de luz termos 10 e assim equilibramos a parte financeira dos custos de energia.

Embora concorde em teoria com a distribuio de luz de forma uniforme, no me parece que um aqurio tenha que ter a luz toda uniforme no aqurio todo, ou seja podemos e secalhar devemos ter algumas diferenas de luz pelo aqurio criando assim possibilidade de outros habitats.

Em minha opinio, no poria nenhuma actinica no aqurio, eventualmente poria duas lampadas na parte da frente do aqurio  para puxar pelas cores dos LPS e das tridacnas apenas isso, colocar ao lado das lumenarc parece me um gasto de dinheiro apenas isso.

Acho que devias procurar ter os 65 cm de altura, uma vez que o teu aqurio ir ter apenas 60 cm de largura.

Quanto ao calor, eu resolivi com uma ventoinha bastante potente que comprei no Aki, mas para o proximo ano estou a oramentar a compra de um chiller, que para essa quantidade de gua  um pouco caro.

Concordo plenamente com a escolha da bomba de retorno, vai ser ruido ZERO.

Discordo, dos aquecedores, eu comprava pelo menos um de 500w de  titanium, no so caros e ficas com outra capacidade de aquecer a gua.

Duvidas por agora?

Que altura de areo vais pr?
Qua gua pensas usar?
Vais utilizar osmose?

Abrao a todos.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ol Rogrio e Heitor :Ol: , agradeo os comentrios, mas fao uma correco, o aqurio ter 65 de largura, foi o que escrevi no 1 post :Coradoeolhos: . A dvida da altura  que persiste 60 ou 65cm. 

Relativamente s dvidas:





> Duvidas por agora?
> 
> Que altura de areo vais pr?
> Qua gua pensas usar?
> Vais utilizar osmose?


O substactro ir ter muito pouca altura e ser composto por areo da caribsea sugar size.
J comprei 40kg e espero, depois de bem lavado, aproveitar mais algum do aqurio actual. Com cerca de 60kg de areo terei em mdia 1,5/2 cm de altura. Eventualmente, terei alguns problemas com a circulao e ele acabar por acumular-se em algumas zonas e o vidro ficar a descoberto noutras, mas esteticamente acho muito agradvel existir algum substracto e gosto especialmente deste pela sua cor e granulometria fina.

Penso usar gua de osmose juntamente com alguma natural na altura de encher, depois farei mudas com gua de osmose e sal. No se se terei disponibilidade e pacincia para usar gua do mar.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva Paulo
Enquanto no coloco as imagens das barras de leds, aproveito para te perguntar se tens alguma possibilidade de usar luz do sol orientada, ou seja tubos solares? Podero ser uma opo para reduzir custos de consumo e calor.  noite operas com lmpadas T5 para poderes estar a apreciar o aqurio.

abaixo coloco exemplos e contactos: 




> Relativamente a iluminao e como tens muito sol, podes usar esta fonte natural de luz na forma de tubos solares e compensas com alguma luz artificial para os dias enublados/chuva e algum tempo ao fim do dia. Podes ainda pensar em painis fotovoltaicos mas ainda  uma tecnologia cara.
> V aqui mais sobre os tubos solares Solatube, e aqui e aqui e este tpico aqui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aqui tens o site em Italia da Solarspot mas a empresa tambm c existe em Portugal e entre outros equipou o Modelo de So Felix da Marinha que poders ir ver porque penso fica perto de tua casa.

Fica a sugesto caso tenhas a possibilidade de captar a luz do sol. Como poders ver nas imagens, no  obrigatrio que as condutas fiquem verticais, podem ficar em ngulo e vir de uma parede. Os espelhos orientam a luz.




> *Solar-Wall*
>  				Quando gli ambienti sono raggiungibili
> solo dal piano stradale o dalle pareti.
> Solarspot  in grado di far viaggiare
> la luce in orizzontale e anche in... salita


www.termipol.pt  agente c em Portugal

Pedro Nuno :Wink:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ol Pedro :SbSourire: , conheo muito bem o produto!  excepcional, tem vrias aplicaes e grande potencialidade. Na minha rea em concreto j os apliquei em projecto, com estas novas legislaes de eficincia energtica e aproveitamento de energias alternativas, os canalizadores de luz solar comeam a ser cada vez mais comuns. 

INFELIZMENTE, no tenho a mnima hiptese de os usar. 
Agradeo no entanto a dica e todas as que podero surgir. Embora tenha uma ideia genrica, mas concreta, para o que quero do aqurio, de certeza que existiro ingredientes que trazidos para discusso, sero vlidos para melhorar o projecto. :Pracima: 

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva

Estas so as barras de Leds Ikea Dioder multifunction que neste caso esto acopladas em rgua de 4 barras que fixei na frequncia azul. As barras esto por sua vez fixas com fita cola de dupla face que  fornecida no conjunto. Os conjuntos so disponibilizados numa embalagem transparente que contem 4 barras de aproximadamente 30cm cada uma. Cada conjunto de 4 barras custa 59.95 euros e vem equipado com todos os cabos, pode ser montado de pelo menos trs maneiras diferentes e prolongado com os cabos fornecidos. Fica a sugesto  :Wink: .
No caso da imagem no esto aplicadas no sistema por que se destinam a luz ambiente, porm um dia destes vou colocar pelo menos duas no sistema para melhorar a distribuio.




Pedro Nuno :Wink:

----------


## willian de assis

e isso realmente funiona.porque bonito ficou,e barato em termos de energia.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Alterao de ltima hora. :Coradoeolhos: 
Hoje, logo de manh, fui ver os andamentos do trabalho da estrutura em ao inox e ainda fui a tempo de reduzir 10cm no comprimento.
Portanto, em vez dos 230cm ficar com 220cm. Diminuiu os 10 cm porque testei no espao da sala com caixotes e constatei que os 230cm ultrapassava um alinhamento que queria manter com as paredes. Felizmente, ainda fui a tempo, e menos 10cm no aqurio no me prejudicam em nada.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Finalmente, estrutura em ao inox em casa e no stio. :Coradoeolhos: 












Cumprimentos,

----------


## Joo_Melo

Bom dia, Paulo.
Desejo o melhor para esse novo Aqurio.
Espero que coloques fotos de modo a poder acompanhar a sua evoluo.
Na certeza porm que se for na linha do teu anterior projecto vai ser muito bom

Atentamente.

Joo Melo. :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Ol Paulo
Parabns pelo projecto!
Os teus Actinodiscus vermelhos sero utilizados numa experincia onde iremos testar diferentes combinaes de leds para ver como estes organismso se comportam perante este tipo de iluminao (100% branca, 50% branca, 100% actinica) (j foram propagados, j regeneraram e esto apenas a estabilizar.
As planrias fotossintticas tb esto de boa sade  :Smile: 
Quando tiveres tempo d c um salto.
Um abrao e mais uma vez parabens pelo projecto.
RC

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Bom dia, Paulo.
> Desejo o melhor para esse novo Aqurio.
> Espero que coloques fotos de modo a poder acompanhar a sua evoluo.
> Na certeza porm que se for na linha do teu anterior projecto vai ser muito bom
> 
> Atentamente.
> 
> Joo Melo.


Ol Joo :Ol: , obrigado e vou tentar relatar frequentemente as evolues.





> Ol Paulo
> Parabns pelo projecto!
> Os teus Actinodiscus vermelhos sero utilizados numa experincia onde iremos testar diferentes combinaes de leds para ver como estes organismso se comportam perante este tipo de iluminao (100% branca, 50% branca, 100% actinica) (j foram propagados, j regeneraram e esto apenas a estabilizar.
> As planrias fotossintticas tb esto de boa sade 
> Quando tiveres tempo d c um salto.
> Um abrao e mais uma vez parabens pelo projecto.
> RC


Ol Ricardo :Ol: , fico muito contente em saber que os animais se aguentaram bem. Tenho mesmo de dar a um salto  Universidade, at porque essa experincia que vo fazer com os LEDs ser um motivo extra de conversa. Pode ser que os resultados me venham a fazer mudar de ideias quanto ao uso de iluminao somente de LEDs na manuteno destes animais.

Abrao,

----------


## Nuno Silva

Ol Paulo,

Parabns pelo projecto que de certeza ser de referncia. 

J que se falou aqui de Solar Tubes e tu dizes j ter experincia com os mesmos,  por quanto  que fica a instalao de cada solar tube, assim s para ter uma ideia genrica sobre o assunto. S mesmo para evitar estar a pedir oramentos  empresa, uma vez que no vou comprar nada, por agora pelo menos... 

Cumprimentos
Nuno

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ol Nuno :Ol: , os valores destes equipamentos so muito variados. 
Dependem do dimetro da pea, do comprimento, e dos acessrios necessrios para poder romper desde a laje de cobertura at ao ponto de injeco da luz.
Como referncia, posso dizer-te que o solatube de 55cm de dimetro, com 150cm de comprimento, para romper uma cobertura simples, plana, com painis "sandwich" e apenas com estrutura metlica  vista (ex. nave industrial ou pavilho desportivo) anda  volta dos 800€, cada.
H de 25cm e de 35 cm de dimetro. O valor referncia para o 1  de 400€ e para o segundo de 600€ (dependendo sempre da complexidade da cobertura e da especificidade exigida ao nvel dos acessrios).



Abrao,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ol a todos :Ol: , hoje iniciou-se a etapa da colagem dos vidros. 
Foram colados os 5 vidros do aqurio e ficaram a faltar os vidros da coluna seca e as travas. Penso que l para sexta-feira j estar em casa. :SbSourire2: 

Deixo-vos com uma sequncia de imagens a ilustrar o acontecimento





















Entretanto, recebi na segunda-feira 20kg de uma excelente rocha morta para juntar  que vir do meu anterior aqurio. 
Passei a noite j a testar partes de um possvel _layout_. Amanh colocarei mais fotos. :SbOk2: 


Abrao,

----------


## Manuel Gomes

Ol Paulo

Parabns pelo teu novo projecto.
J comeaste a encher o teu novo aqurio?
Qual a espessura dos vidros?

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ol a todos :Ol: , a montagem vai avanando e espero encher daqui a uma ou duas semanas. Estou atrasado em relao s fotos, mas tratarei de resolver isso o mais depressa que puder.
Neste momento o aqurio j est em casa. Foram colados os reforos interiores e as travas, com ele no stio. As tubagens e a sump esto parcialmente coladas. Estou a estudar a melhor organizao para todos os equipamentos e para a parte elctrica porque o espao est pensado ao milimetro. 
Logo complemento com fotos. :SbSourire: 

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá :Olá: , o aquário já está no sitio. Ainda faltam colar algumas tubagens, concretamente o retorno e os passa muros.
A estrutura em aço inox para colocação dos lumenarc e das t5, está a ser estudada. Apesar de tudo tenho de avançar, mesmo nao a tendo ainda no sitio. Provavelmente, terei que fixar os lumenarc ao tecto numa primeira fase.

Deixo-vos com imagens.

Uma vista geral para começar. Pretendi que o móvel do aquário, desta vez, estivesse apenas a 75 cm de altura.







É claro que esta redução de altura, e dada a organização que pretendo para esta área técnica, está a obrigar-me a ser muito rigoroso na colocação de todos os equipamentos que tenho. :SbSourire: 







Área da lado direito, reservada a toda a parte eléctrica, colocação dos equipamentos de monitorização, peristálticas e aditivos, tomadas, balastros, tranformadores e reguladores das Stream, multicontrolador.....enfim cabos, écrans e tomadas.  :Coradoeolhos: 







Área do lado esquerdo, reservada à sump (75cm compx55cm larg x40cm alt), e restantes equipamentos com bastante água. Podem ver na foto, já parte do equipamento que retirei do meu anterior aquário. Reactor de cálcio Deltec PF601, reactor para carvão activado Deltec FR 509, botija de CO2 e, dentro da sump, um Deltec PF 601 que está sem a bomba colocada. Seguirá para o acompanhar no trabalho de escumação um Bubblemaster250. 
O retorno, ficará a carga de uma red dragon 6,5m2, mas que só lá para Dezembro virá.
O depósito branco será para água doce de reposição. Mais tarde talvez o faço em vidro, aumentando em altura e reduzindo em largura...posso vir a querer um pouco mais de espaço ou um refúgio integrado..enfim...serão outras lutas, por enquanto está bem assim.









A coluna de água para a sump, com 4 furos. Os 3 que já estão com os tubos, são, os dois primeiros para escoamento de água, o terceiro para passar os cabos das Stream, o cabo da célula do Multicontrolador e futuramente um ou outro equipamento de circulação que fixe nestes vidros. O 4º furo, de 25mm e que não se vê na foto, servirá para retorno. Esta tubagem, derivará em duas de 20mm, que serão encaminhadas já por fora da aquário e junto às travas, para cada um dos cantos do aquário. Os dois furos laterais servirão apenas para permitir entrada de água na coluna a um nível inferior.







Parte superior com as travas.







Por fim duas perspectivas. Percebem-se também os reforços nos canto interiores/inferiores do aquário.










Abraço,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Neste momento, tenho já um tanque com parte da rocha viva e alguma morta, que irei usar. Estou a fazer um estágio de maturação, principalmente à rocha morta, antes de a colocar no aquário.
Mais tarde colocarei fotos :SbOk: 


Cumprimentos,

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Paulo

Estás com um bom projecto...sem presas e bem estudado, força nisso.
Só uma pergunta, esse teu soalho não é flutuante?
Se sim não terás problemas nesse sitio onde se encontra o aquário?

Abraço

João Alves

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá João :Olá: , obrigado.
Não, a madeira não é pavimento flutuante.  :Pracima: 
Se fosse teria com certeza problemas.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Paulo
Pelas medidas que estavam nos vidros vejo que optaste por 60cm de altura,o que é a meu ver a melhor medida em altura para qualquer aquário.
Quanto à montagem está ***** :Palmas:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

BOas Paulo

Parece que tudo vai encaminhando bem pena é as travessas, sou anti travessas :SbSourire2: .
Aguardamos por mais desenvolvimentos...

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> BOas Paulo
> 
> Parece que tudo vai encaminhando bem pena é as travessas, sou anti travessas.
> Aguardamos por mais desenvolvimentos...



Olá Anthony :Olá: , honestamente também nunca fui muito adepto de travas. Podes verificar que no meu anterior aquario, onde usei vidro de 19mm e tinha 75cm altura, não colei travessas.
Mas neste aquário, a diferença de preço entre a opção de 15mm e 19mm no vidro, era substancialmente diferente. Esteticamente também nao seria tão bem sucedido, já que como tenho 65cm de largura por 60cm de altura, um vidro demasiado grosso, daria um aspecto muito pesado ao aquário. 
Com 19mm livrar-me-ia das travas, mas acho que ficava com "demasiado vidro" para as dimensões do aquário.
Apesar de tudo, optei pelas travas longitudinais, que não têm assim tanto impacto quanto eu pensava...e trazem uma vantagem, os peixes não aparecem no chão. Ainda perdi alguns no meu anterior aquário. :SbSourire: 
Verificarás ainda, que depois de eu colocar a madeira lacada no móvel e na parte superior do aquário, as travas ficarão completamente invisíveis. :SbSourire2: 

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

SIm se vai levar a madeira inda menos se nota....
Tive na naturline e eles tem la o aquario deles com 200x60x90 com vidro de 15mm sem travessas, mas os 5cm a mais de alura e os 20cm de comprimento se calhar ja nao dava.... Para nao falar que esta mais seguro....
Tenho ver se tiro umas fotos do meu +/- acabado pa malta comentar  :SbSourire2: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Olá Anthony, honestamente também nunca fui muito adepto de travas. Podes verificar que no meu anterior aquario, onde usei vidro de 19mm e tinha 75cm altura, não colei travessas.
> Mas neste aquário, a diferença de preço entre a opção de 15mm e 19mm no vidro, era substancialmente diferente. Esteticamente também nao seria tão bem sucedido, já que como tenho 65cm de largura por 60cm de altura, um vidro demasiado grosso, daria um aspecto muito pesado ao aquário. 
> Com 19mm livrar-me-ia das travas, mas acho que ficava com "demasiado vidro" para as dimensões do aquário.
> Apesar de tudo, optei pelas travas longitudinais, que não têm assim tanto impacto quanto eu pensava...e trazem uma vantagem, os peixes não aparecem no chão. Ainda perdi alguns no meu anterior aquário.
> Verificarás ainda, que depois de eu colocar a madeira lacada no móvel e na parte superior do aquário, as travas ficarão completamente invisíveis.
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Poderás ter problemas no acesso à coluna seca.
Se as traves evitam o aparecimento dos peixes no chão por que não pôr nos vidros laterais?

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Pedro :Olá: , reduzo em 80% as zonas de salto para os peixes e os cantos são mais críticos. 

Relativamente ao acesso à coluna seca, eu pensei nesse pormenor. As travas têm apenas 7cm de largura e certifiquei-me de que a distância em altura à coluna assim como a própria dimensão da coluna, seriam suficientes para o acesso necessário.





Cumprimentos,

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva Paulo,

Excelente ideia a colocação de um tubo para passagem dos fios das bombas e outros equipamentos.

Percebi que o retorno vai ser em 25mm. Daqui fazes um T encostado a traseira por debaixo das traves com saida estilo spray-bar ?

Abraço !

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Olá Pedro, reduzo em 80% as zonas de salto para os peixes e os cantos são mais críticos. 
> 
> Relativamente ao acesso à coluna seca, eu pensei nesse pormenor. As travas têm apenas 7cm de largura e certifiquei-me de que a distância em altura à coluna assim como a própria dimensão da coluna, seriam suficientes para o acesso necessário.
> 
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Mesmo assim eu punha uma trave nos vidros laterais,pois parece-me,ou é da prespectiva da foto,que o nível da agua vai ficar muito perto do cimo do aquario.Eu já perdi peixes assim e desde que uso traves (para alem do aquario ficar mais barato) não tenho baixas.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Percebi que o retorno vai ser em 25mm. Daqui fazes um T encostado a traseira por debaixo das traves com saida estilo spray-bar ?


Olá Gonçalo :Olá: . 
Sim e não. O retorno de facto é de 25mm e irá derivar em "t" para dois de 20mm. Mas não será tipo spray-bar nem andará pela face inferior das travas. Será injectada apenas em dois pontos nas extremas do aquário e as tubagens andarão na face superior das travas. Está, evidentemente, tudo pensado e dimensionado para que a tubagem que percorrerá a trava não tenha impacto visual. :SbBienvenu1: 


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas

Mas o acesso a coluna seca inclui acesso com a mao ao fundo dela?
Caso cai um peixe ou outra coisa qualquer?

Ha um amigo meu que vai fazer isso dos fios, na coluna seca vai ter 2 colunas completamente secas para por 2 vortechs e fez 2 furos de 50mm no fundo do aquario, vou tentar por o aquario dele no forum, vai ser um aquario muito bem extruturado em todos os sentidos, 160x100x65, ALGARVE  ta a mexer  :SbSourire2:  :yb624: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> ...
> 
> Mas o acesso a coluna seca inclui acesso com a mao ao fundo dela?
> Caso cai um peixe ou outra coisa qualquer?
> .....


Olá Anthony, talvez não chegue com a mão ao fundo, mas consigo sempre pôr uma rede. E não te esqueças também que tem furos laterais de 50mm para casos mais bicudos. :SbSourire2: 


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas
> 
> Mas o acesso a coluna seca inclui acesso com a mao ao fundo dela?
> Caso cai um peixe ou outra coisa qualquer?
> 
> Ha um amigo meu que vai fazer isso dos fios, na coluna seca vai ter 2 colunas completamente secas para por 2 vortechs e fez 2 furos de 50mm no fundo do aquario, vou tentar por o aquario dele no forum, vai ser um aquario muito bem extruturado em todos os sentidos, 160x100x65, ALGARVE  ta a mexer


Ola Anthony  :SbSourire2:  !

Devo ter percebido mal, mas fazer colunas secas para por Vortechs porque ? É que no caso dessas bombas o fio está conectado no motor exterior.

Abraço !

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Ola Anthony  !
> 
> Devo ter percebido mal, mas fazer colunas secas para por Vortechs porque ? É que no caso dessas bombas o fio está conectado no motor exterior.
> 
> Abraço !


Boas Gonçalo

O aquario vai ser um 3 side view, e ele preza a 100% a estetica e nao quer bombas nenhumas a vista e o mais discreto possivel, a coluna como é obvio sera encostada a parede e assim nao se vera os fios a passar por cima, dou o exemplo deste aquario que sera o que ele vai fazer, mas com 2 vortechs e nao 8  :JmdEffraye:  no entanto nao sei se ele tem ou nao os furos mas ja da para ter uma ideia do que falo.
YouTube - Vortech pumps push a large gyre in a 1200 stony coral reef

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas Gonçalo
> 
> O aquario vai ser um 3 side view, e ele preza a 100% a estetica e nao quer bombas nenhumas a vista e o mais discreto possivel, a coluna como é obvio sera encostada a parede e assim nao se vera os fios a passar por cima, dou o exemplo deste aquario que sera o que ele vai fazer, mas com 2 vortechs e nao 8  no entanto nao sei se ele tem ou nao os furos mas ja da para ter uma ideia do que falo.
> YouTube - Vortech pumps push a large gyre in a 1200 stony coral reef


OK assim já entendi. Trata-se de colocar as Vortech numa coluna totalmente seca  :SbSourire21: . Depois os fios das mesmas devem descer por baixo (se bem que neste caso até gostava de ver a solução porque o controlador vem literalmente agarrado por fio à bomba, pelo que requer um grande furo para passar o fio+controlador).

Abraço !

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Desculpa o offtopic Paulo

XIIII obrigado Gonçalo esquecemos completamente desse promenor.....  vou ja ver o tamanho do controlador para resolver isso....

Obrigado Gonçalo

 :SbOk3: 

Pois é nao vai dar... tera que ter no minimo 10cm para passar o controlador..... fica o controlador ficar dentro da coluna....

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Desculpa o offtopic Paulo
> 
> XIIII obrigado Gonçalo esquecemos completamente desse promenor.....  vou ja ver o tamanho do controlador para resolver isso....
> 
> Obrigado Gonçalo
> 
> 
> 
> Pois é nao vai dar... tera que ter no minimo 10cm para passar o controlador..... fica o controlador ficar dentro da coluna....


Desculpa o off-topic Paulo  :yb663: .

Sugeria que não colocassem de todo o controlador dentro da coluna (a não ser que a mesma seja bem grande).

Isto porque tipicamente usa-se bastante o controlador na altura da alimentação (para diminuir o fluxo das bombas) e de vez em quando para alternar modos das bombas.

Cada vez que desligas as bombas da electricidade (para efectuar limpeza por exemplo) tens de voltar a programar o modo e o período noturno.

Não te esqueças também que o próprio controlador emite alarmes através das luzes, pelo que podes ter uma avaria numa bomba (ou uma bomba ou motor que descaiu) e não dás por nada.

Abraço !

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Desculpa o off-topic Paulo .
> 
> Sugeria que não colocassem de todo o controlador dentro da coluna (a não ser que a mesma seja bem grande).
> 
> Isto porque tipicamente usa-se bastante o controlador na altura da alimentação (para diminuir o fluxo das bombas) e de vez em quando para alternar modos das bombas.
> 
> Cada vez que desligas as bombas da electricidade (para efectuar limpeza por exemplo) tens de voltar a programar o modo e o período noturno.
> 
> Não te esqueças também que o próprio controlador emite alarmes através das luzes, pelo que podes ter uma avaria numa bomba (ou uma bomba ou motor que descaiu) e não dás por nada.
> ...


Sim 100% razao... no entanto na minha ta no modo reefcrest seja para comer ou seja de noite...., mas amanha vou colocar essas questoes ao dono do aquario...

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá a todos :Olá: , segue a preparação para encher o aquário.


Um tanque que montei com rocha viva e alguma morta para colonização. Parte dela está fora de água para não prejudicar a circulação, mas vai rodando. Está a funcionar apenas com um aquamedicTF1000, ciculação, iluminação e aquecimento.





Rochas







Um dos três Lumenarcs (400w) que irão para o aquário principal.





Cumprimentos,

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Poderias por uma bomba de circulaçao fraquinha a "despejar" em cima da rocha que esta fora de agua, e porque nao enches mais o tanque?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Poderias por uma bomba de circulaçao fraquinha a "despejar" em cima da rocha que esta fora de agua, e porque nao enches mais o tanque?



Preguiça..... :Whistle: , vou ver se encho.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá a todos :Olá: ,
Sexta-feira à noite irei colar os vidros da sump e o que resta das tubagens.
Penso que durante o fim de semana irei encher o aquário.
Terei que mantê-lo a trabalhar sem a estrutura de iluminação definitiva porque estou com urgência em tirar tudo do meu anterior aquário. 


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Paulo,

Muito bom projecto. Sinto alguma pena de nunca ter visto ao vivo o teu aquário anterior.
Espero que este seja pelo menos tão bom como era o teu setup anterior.
Gosto muito de alguns pormenores da tua montagem, também fiz algumas coisas parecidas aqui em casa, nomeadamente na sump. 
Tenho apenas uma sugestão até porque parece que tens ainda algum espaço, porque não construir um reservatório para as trocas de água para além do reservatório de água doce. Foi um coisa que fiz no meu aquário e poupa-me imenso trabalho e "sujeira".. TPA's demoram 5 min aqui em casa.

Deixo aqui ficar um convite para vires visitar o meu aquário quando quiseres, é só combinar.

Um abraço,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Ricardo :Olá: , obrigado pelas tuas palavras. 
Terei todo o gosto em visitar-te para ver a tua montagem, da mesma forma que será um prazer receber-te um dia destes. 
Relativamente à sugestão, acho muito boa. No entanto, apesar de o ser, o aquário arrancará apenas com o tanque em pvc branco (do lado direito da sump nas imagens) para reposição de água doce. 
Num futuro próximo será substituido por um em vidro. A minha intenção era que esse tanque em vidro fosse dividido em dois compartimentos iguais, um reservado à água de reposição, outro, ligado à sump, para colocar _chaetomorpha_.
Agora falaste-me na possibilidade de ser um reservatório para mudas de água...deixaste-me com algumas dúvidas...._chaetomorpha_ ou mudas? :Coradoeolhos: 


Abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ahhh... Não ponhas Chaetomorpha... Retira mais nutrientes do que o pretendido e não elimina totalmente o fosfato sem primeiro esgotar outros nutrientes.
Faz antes um pequeno reactor anti-fosfatos.. com GFO. 
É a minha opinião

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá a todos  :Olá: , mais uma actualização. 
O aquário ainda não tem água. Atrasei um pouco as coisas para tudo secar bem. Entretanto pude prolongar o tempo da execução das tubagens para tudo ficar bem feito e bem pensado. Tenho os vidros da sump colados, passa-muros concluídos e as tubagens estão a 80%.

Seguem as fotos,








A sump está a começar a ficar preenchida.

















Zona de saída das tubagens para a sump.







Para finalizar, a zona reservada à parte eléctrica.





Cumprimentos,

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ja se vai vendo coisas por ai...
Vais por tambem o bm250 nao é?


 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Ja se vai vendo coisas por ai...
> Vais por tambem o bm250 nao é?



Exactamente Anthony :Pracima: !


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá a todos :Olá: , finalmente encontrei tempo para uma actualização!
O aquário vai bem e irá fazer este fim de semana 2 meses. No entanto, temo que este processo de montagem, não possa ser tomado como grande exemplo a seguir, quer pela rapidez com que estou a lidar com o periodo de amadurecimento do aquário, quer pelo risco que corro com a introdução de espécies mais complicadas, num aquário muitissimo novo. Tais factos obrigam-me a uma constante monitorização e controlo das variáveis recorrentes deste processo.
Assim, não recomendo aos principiantes que sigam o método. :Coradoeolhos: 

Fiz o layout no início de Novembro, muita rocha morta e alguma viva. Das rochas vivas, parte foram escolhidas do meu aquário, 2 ou 3 foram novas.
No substracto, optei por areia sugarsize da caribsea e nas zonas onde a circulção criou permanentes clareiras onde se via o vidros, optei pelo contrário, areia bem grossa de coral.  Espero que depois de bem colonizada com coralina resulte no aspecto que pretendo. Em nenhum local do aquário o substracto excede os 2cm de espessura e em muita área por baixo da rocha nem existe. Neste momento, luto contra as filamentosas verdes mas começa já a aparecer muita coralina, ainda que pequenas.

Seguem algumas fotos. Espero que gostem, mas desculpem o amadorismo das fotos. :Coradoeolhos: 






































Seguirão mais algumas, principalmente tiradas da superfície.

Abraço,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Várias à superfície da água...































































Abraço,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

A grande e bonita acropora que veio de casa do meu amigo Carlos Mota :Olá:  Está a intensificar as cores Carlos... :SbSourire2: 











Abraço,

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> A grande e bonita acropora que veio de casa do meu amigo Carlos Mota Está a intensificar as cores Carlos..


eu bem te disse que isso era uma boa compra

se bem que isso das cores tambem te disse que  ia acontecer
porque segundo me parece não é só essa que está a intensificar :yb624:  :yb624: 

cumprimentos

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Bom dia :Olá: , pretendo colocar mais peixes a curto/médio prazo.
Neste momento tenho:

*4* _chromis viridis_
*5* _Pterapogon kauderni_
*1* _paracanthurus hepatus_
*1* _zebrassoma flavescens_

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá a todos :Olá: ,

Mais uma actualização. Segunda-feira fiz a primeira muda de água desde o início da montagem, 100 litros. Aproveitei a mudança para aspirar algumas algas verdes que estão claramente a perder força. Sifonei parte do areão e reposicionei duas ou 3 peças que não me estavam a agradar. Os corais estão de óptima saúde e já iniciei a adição do A B e C da Grotech. O reactor de cálcio ainda está parado. 

Seguem as fotos...mais uma vez desculpem a destreza do fotografo

Da esquerda para a direita:





Da direita para a esquerda:





O lado esquerdo mais ao pormenor:

















Para finalizar, por hoje, uma _montipora sp._ que trouxe do fragário do Fernando Soares na dia do Almoço em Leiria...está a ficar simplesmente fabulosa. Fernando... :yb665: ..parece que está a ganhar a côr original :yb665: 






Por hoje é tudo :Olá: 


Abraços,

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Viva Paulo,


Como é que estás a adicionar o A B C da Grotech? (periodicidade e quantidades).

Mc

José B. Ferreira

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Paulo,

Estás a usar uma lâmpada diferente no reflector central?

O lado esquerdo do aquário, quando aquela acropora crescer um pouco mais vai ficar simplesmente brutal...Acho que devias adquirir um cardume de _chromis viridis_ quando essa acropora estender bem os seus ramos  :SbOk: 

Abraço
Nuno

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Muito bom Paulo!!! Gosto bastante do aspecto das lagoas de ambos os lados da coluna seca. Vais ficar com duas zonas completamente diferentes não é? Isso com mais algum crescimento vai ficar muito bom!!!!

abraço

----------


## João_Melo

Olá. Paulo.

Bom, está muito bem conseguido o teu novo aquário; Tens a teu favor a experiência do teu antigo projecto, porque quem vê esta montagem não diz que tem apenas alguns meses.
Por isso palavras para que...
Os meus sinceros parabéns. Gosto em especial daquele tapete de Green star polyps. Quando começares a fazer a poda diz alguma coisa


Atentamente.

João Melo :SbOk2:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá :Olá: . Obrigado pelos comentários. Vamos ver a evolução.

João, o A, B e C da Grotech estou a adicionar manualmente, pretendo, no entanto, passar a dosear com as bombas. Neste momento meto 10ml/dia de cada um dos 3 aditivos (é próximo da dosagem recomendada para a minha quantidade de água).
Nuno, no reflector central, de facto, estou com uma lampada de 10000K, ao contrário das de 12500K que estão nas extremidades do aquário. A verdade, é que embora a qualidade das lampadas REEFLUX 12500K seja indiscutível, estou muito indeciso relativamente ao seu uso exclusivo. Sinceramente fazem-me falta as t5 actinicas. Esta experiência com uma lampada de 10000K (gentilmente emprestada pelo meu amigo Carlos Mota), veio trazer-me uma surpresa muito agradável. A sua conjugação com as de 12500K, resultou muitissimo bem, onde os dois expectros de cruzam, a luz visível é de facto muitissimo interessante, nem demasiado azul nem demasiado amarelada. Muito natural mesmo. É que quando usei lampadas hqi de 10000K em conjugação com t5, eram de 250w, a verdade, é que o mesmo espectro numa de 400w, surpreendeu-me, quer pela intensidade visível (embora seja uma lampada que produz num espectro menos energético), quer pelo aspecto do aquário.

Portanto, estou num dilema. Aparentemente, poderei conseguir este aspecto, abdicando do uso de lampadas REEFLUX de 12500K, passando a usar as de 10000k em conjugação com actinicas. Por outro lado, não tenho total certeza, não sei se este aspecto interessante acontece, apenas porque são as REEFLUX de 12500k com uma de 10000k. Depois, a colocação de t5 traz-me um problema, tenho de abdicar dos lumenarc à vista ou então adaptá-los, colocando no interior do próprio reflector duas t5 pequenas (não sei bem como, mas admito que com alguma paciência seja possivel). As 3 REEFLUX de 10000k também está fora de questão e tal como está agora, embora a zona do aquário onde os dois espectros se fundem fique muito interessante, a diferença para as extremidades é imensa e não fica bonito.

Estou muito indeciso...tenho de pensar bem nisto. :Admirado: 


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá :Olá: , mais 4 meses que passaram. Não tenho tido muito tempo para actualizações, mas hoje encontrei algum :Admirado: .
Tive umas mortes inesperadas em montiporas, com os nudibrânquios a serem os grandes culpados. Controlei a praga  inesperada, mas não evitei a perda de parte dos corais. 
Uma _acropora_ azul, com muita pena minha, sucumbiu também. Caiu em cima da _euphylia ancora_ e lá permaneceu o dia todo.
Enfim....é a aquariofilia.
Muito pouca coisa tem entrado nestes últimos 3 meses. Agora muito pouco também irá entrar. Quero ver o que tenho crescer.
Tudo vai bem. Tenho feito trocas parciais de água de 2 em duas semanas. Reactor de cálcio ainda desligado. Adições de Kalk na reposição automática e Groteck A B C, ainda manualmente.

Continuei com lampadas de 12500k 400w. Estou apenas com 8 horas de luz diárias.

Seguem as fotos, espero que gostem. :SbOk: 











Os meus cirurgiões. O _zebrassoma f._ tem 6 anos e a caminho de 4, o _acanthurus h._











Uma zona dominada por _seriatoporas sp_







Já seguem mais algumas.....

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Cá vai.... :SbSourire2: 


Zona dominada por acroporas e pociloporas.




O meu velhinho "cérebro", já passou pelos 3 aquários que montei até hoje
Está comigo há 9 anos.



À direita o mesmo coral (parcial) em meados de 2005. Nesta altura, já estava comigo há uns 4 anos, desde o início do meu primeiro aquário. Era muito pequeno. A colónia de_ p. violacea sp_ também se mantém.

 O _zebrassoma f._ na foto é o actual, muito mais pequeno.





O lado direito.




Finalmente duas panorâmicas.

Uma só do aquário, já com o móvel terminado e lacado a branco, que foi o grande upgrade do último mês.




E uma enquadrando com a sala de jantar...





Espero que gostem...agora é a bicharada crescer, crescer.... :Coradoeolhos: 


Abraço :SbOk: ,

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Paulo Marinheiro

 :EEK!: Excelente, esta 5estrelas :yb677:  sem palavras pra descrever tal Reef... :Palmas: 
Mt bom mesmo com bonitas cores e espaço para os habitantes nao falta :Coradoeolhos: 
Continua a colocar fotos da evolução, mais um bom exemplo de um grande Reef de qualidade em Portugal...

Parabens
Helder

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Oi Paulo

O aquario esta fantastico e o movel parece estar lindissimo, da para tirares umas fotos mais detalhadas do movel?
Ja agora seria abuso se desse para dizer o preço que te custou fazer a cobertura? É que eu tambem tou a pedir orçamentos mas pelo menos 1 deu um orçamento de 540  :Admirado: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Parabéns Paulo,

está tudo com muito bom gosto, desde o aquário ao móvel.

----------


## João_Melo

BOAS PAULO.

De facto está muito bonito, quanto ao enquadramento penso que não poderia ser melhor.Temos de combinar ver isso mais de perto.
Adorei o contraste dos discos vermelhos e azuis; assim como aquele belo tapete verde.

Abraço.

João Melo :Pracima:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Paulo

Tiro o meu o meu chapéu ao teu sistema e a todo o enquadramento  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## José J Correia

Nao tenho muitas palavras,Fantastico :yb677:  :yb677:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá a todos :Olá: , o tempo e o jeito para colocar fotos escasseia, deixo apenas 3 registos, de como anda isto por aqui.
Um Verão a suportar picos de 31 graus, mas tudo se aguentou bem, somente uma seriatopora, que podem observar do lado direito, perdeu as zooxantellas, ainda que tenha os pólipos bem estendidos.

O reactor de clácio iniciou actividade há dois meses.

Anthony, desculpa a demora a responder. Paguei por volta de 400 pelo móvel e as réguas dos topos. É em mdf hidrófugo lacado. O sistema de fixação é magnético.

Obrigado aos restantes pelos comentários. Digo sempre isto...mas...quero ver se para breve coloco aqui um levantamento exaustivo e com fotos decentes... :Coradoeolhos: 


Zona central





Lado direito




Centro panorâmica




Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá:  Paulo
Estive a ler o teu post todo e dou-te os meus parabens, excelente montagem  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Obrigado Paulo :Olá: . 

Seguem mais algumas tiradas a partir da superfície.























































Cumprimentos,

----------


## Santos Dias

Dou-lhe os meus Sinceros Parabens ,não por você ser Moderador mas sim pelo poder de compra que é manifesto nas Fotos conjugado com muita imaginação e paciência ,PARABENS

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Paulo
Parabens pelo aquario esta com um aspecto fantastico, agua super limpida e os corais com cores magnificas.
5 estrelas...

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

Tem um aspecto muito natural...bom sentido estectico...gostei muito do layout.

Muitos parabens

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá :Olá: , deixo-vos uma foto geral lateral acabadinha de tirar.







Hoje troquei a bomba do APF600 por uma nova. 
Neste momento voltei a ter 2 escumadores a funcionar. Há 2 meses que apenas o ATI250 trabalhava.
Embora dando conta do recado, sou pelos dois escumadores e troquei a bomba. 



Área técnica, agora a funcionar em pleno.












Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Mais uma actualização :Olá: .

O aquário, felizmente, tem estado cada vez melhor e mais estável. 

Fiz algumas modificações no layout do lado esquerdo. Novas introduções e o reposicionamento de algumas peças que já tocavam noutras a isso obrigou.

Julgo que a mudança foi para melhor. Optei por criar uma área de bastante areia e espaço livre para os peixes nadarem e os corais crescerem.

Travei uma nova luta (espero ter vencido, tudo indica que sim), com uma nova colónia de nudibrânquios que atacou a montipora verde grande. Se repararem bem, ela perdeu bastante cor comparando com as fotos anteriores. Está a recuperar. 
Ando a evitar a colocação de um _halichoeres chrysus_ para os controlar. Não é um peixe que me atrai muito mas é útil...vamos ver...se não os vencer...talvez não tenha solução :Admirado: 

A manutenção resume-se a trocas mensais de 120 litros de água de osmose com sal proreef TMC, e ao tradicional Grotech A, B e C e Aminoácidos.

Alimentação muito controlada.

População actual de peixes:

12  _chromis viridis_
4   _pterapogon Kauderni_
2   _amphiprion ocellaris_
1   _pseudochromis diadema_
1   _zebrassoma flavescens_
1   _paracanthurus hepatus_

Nestes últimos 2 meses houve a introdução de 4 camarões _lysmata amboinensis_, uma estrela _fromia indica_ e duas _tridacnas maxima_.


Seguem umas fotos, infelizmente, com a qualidade habitual :Coradoeolhos: . Preciso requisitar fotógrafo :Whistle: , para poder oferecer-Vos imagens o mais próximo possiveis do aquário e mesmo das cores dos corais. Para já é o que se arranja.



Alguns pormenores....


_Pterapogon Kauderni_ e _lobophyton sp_






Conjunto dos 3 grandes moles que tenho, o _lobophyton_ e os 2 grandes _sarcophyton_ que estão cada vez maiores.






Seguem duas _favias sp_ que considero lindíssimas, são recentes no aquário.









A minha velhinha _goniastrea sp_, cada vez maior e mais bonita, é um coral fabuloso...






As duas _tridacna maxima_.






Um pormenor da zona do lado direito do aquário, dominado por várias _acropora_ e _seriatopora histrix_.






Para terminar por hoje, uma geral do lado direito do aquário....






e uma do lado esquerdo.






Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá :Olá: ,

Uma pequena actualização com uma foto geral e algumas de pormenor.

Novidades poucas....essencialmente tem sido deixar crescer o que cá está e alguns reposicionamentos de corais por causa dos crescimentos. Às vezes estes ajustes obrigam-me a mexer, ainda que suavemente, no layout.
Também devido aos crescimentos, estou a sentir necessidade de reforçar a circulação.


Algumas parciais


















Uma geral






Cumprimentos,

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Paulo,

O teu aquário está muito bom! Qualquer dia faço-me de convidado para ver isso ao vivo! 

Abraço

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Paulo, é um momento raro para mim, não sei o que dizer (LOL).Já gostava do teu aquário anterior como tive oportunidade de dizer mas este é  quase perfeito porque não sei o que perfeito significa . E de vez em quando tenho que ser simpático se não qualquer dia ainda me expulsam ( LOL ) devido à minha "arrogância "

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Paulo

Parabéns pelo teu sistema.
Cada vez mais me supreende os belissimos aquários que vão surgindo neste forum, e o teu é exemplo disso.
Fico particularmente satisfeito com a evolução que a aquariofilia marinha está a levar.
Parabéns mais uma vez.

Se tiveres aí uma rocha com actinos vermelhos, podes levá-la no proximo sabado para o aquario do cristovao e em troca trazes uma rocha sem nada, mas maturada.





> Paulo, é um momento raro para mim, não sei o que dizer (LOL).Já gostava do teu aquário anterior como tive oportunidade de dizer mas este é  quase perfeito porque não sei o que perfeito significa . E de vez em quando tenho que ser simpático se não qualquer dia ainda me expulsam ( LOL ) devido à minha "arrogância "



Olá Rui

Um ser perfeito é algo que não existe, além de umas tentativas infortivas de alguns o parecer.
Não tenhas receio, em ser expulso, pois neste forum o ser Correcto e Verdadeiro, não é confundido com arrogante. 
 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Acho que está na hora de actualizares o teu post, ou colocar novas fotos, senão aí é que terei motivos para te castigar :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Acho que está na hora de actualizares o teu post, ou colocar novas fotos, senão aí é que terei motivos para te castigar


Paulo, perante aquários destes eu já tenho vergonha de mostrar o meu.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá :Olá: , 

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários. Vou fazendo por manter o aquário o mais saudável e atractivo possível. Às vezes o tempo para o fazer escasseia mas julgo que a evolução tem sido positiva.

Carlos, tenho todo o gosto em que cá venhas, temos de combinar isso.

Rui, obrigado pela intervenção e pelos elogios :SbOk2: . 
Falta de facto uma actualização do teu grande e bonito sistema.


Abraço,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Deixo-Vos mais duas do centro do aquário tiradas da superfície. :Olá: 










Cumprimentos,

----------


## António P Sousa

Boas Paulo.

Parabens pelo teu áqua está soberbo, cores lindissimas  :yb677:  :yb677: .

Cumps.
António Sousa

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Boas Paulo.
> 
> Parabens pelo teu áqua está soberbo, cores lindissimas .
> 
> Cumps.
> António Sousa


Obrigado António :Olá: 

Hoje foi dia de uma muda de 120 litros. Tenho feito mudas deste volume de água de duas em duas semanas, sal TropicMarin.
Deixo-Vos com mais algumas acabadas de tirar.





























Cumprimentos,

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Muito bom! :Pracima: 

 :tutasla: 

Parabens!

----------


## Luis Santos

Mais uma referenlcia nacional ,parabens :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Obrigado a ambos pelos comentários :Olá:  

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Amigos :Olá: ,

Uma pequena actualização, para já, sem fotos. :SbSourire2: 

Hoje coloquei mais circulação no aquário, já tinha comentado que devido ao crescimento dos corais estava a sentir necessidade disso.
Optei por duas Tunze nanostream 6045 4500l/h (útimo modelo) fixas na coluna central.
Estava com algum receio de ser pouco acréscimo de circulação, mas o facto de serem muito pequenas foi crucial para a escolha.
Apesar de tudo, a movimentação de água e a turbulência que causam por estarem em zona oposta às outras é excelente. Revelaram-se mais do que suficientes para resolver o problema. Estou muito satisfeito, mais até do que esperava, notei uma enorme diferença.

Passei agora a ter como circulação 2 Tunze Stream 6101, 2 Tunze NanoStream 6045, e claro, a EHEIM do retorno.

Mais tarde coloco fotos.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá :Olá: ,

Hoje deixo-Vos uma foto geral acabada de tirar.
Como podem observar, refiz parcialmente o layout do lado esquerdo. 
Os corais cresceram bastante e obrigaram-me a retirar algumas rochas. 
Reposicionei os grandes "sarcos" e o _lobophyton_ que agora dominam a área esquerda do aquário (os _a. ocellaris_ adoram, como se pode constatar pela foto). 
Gostei do resultado, deixaram de incomodar os sps´s e formam uma zona muito bonita e com bastante espaço livre para os peixes nadarem.

Como isto da aquariofilia não são sempre boas notícias, a semana passada detectei uma ataque de planárias carnívoras (infelizmente entrei também no clube :Coradoeolhos: ) a uma colónia de _acropora_ verde (não sei a espécie), que pode ser vista em fotos anteriores, na zona central do aquário. 
Optei por retirá-la por completo. Fiz 3 ou 4 frags apenas que foram sujeitos a intensa observação e felizmente estão bem. 
Não há qualquer vestígio das desgraçadas em outras _acroporas_. Penso, espero eu, ter resolvido o problema.



Foto Geral





Cumprimentos,

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas



> Como isto da aquariofilia não são sempre boas notícias, a semana passada detectei uma ataque de planárias carnívoras (infelizmente entrei também no clube) a uma colónia de acropora verde (não sei a espécie)


bem vindo ao clube :Coradoeolhos: 

durante anos perdia acroporas sem saber o porquê

depois de se detectar a praga vamos indo tendo mais cuidado,tanto com o que se compra com o que se mete nos aquarios

isso acaba por ser bom,pois é a nossa experiência,coisas que a uns anos atrás nem saberíamos detectar


eu aconselhava-te a durante uns tempos ver detalhadamente a ver todas as outras acroporas


cumprimentos

----------


## Rita Bezerra

:Olá:  Paulo

O aquário esta um espetaculo :Palmas: , os meus parabéns!

----------


## cristovaogaspar

muito bom paulo..pena é que tenhas desfeito a colonia de green strar polips ou  não ,era uma parte do aquario que eu particularmente gostava muito

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Grande Paulo,

Lamento imenso teres sido vítima dessa praga. Acho que nos está a tocar a todos infelizmente. É um desafio difícil controlar esses AEFW, mas o que a gente gosta é de desafios, né? Pensamento positivo.

No resto, o aquário está muito bom, parabéns! Os teus corais estão com um tamanho e cores espantosas. 

Um abraço

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá boa noite :Olá: ,

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários.  :SbOk: 




> muito bom paulo..pena é que tenhas desfeito a colonia de green strar polips ou  não ,era uma parte do aquario que eu particularmente gostava muito


Olá Cristovão :Olá: , na verdade, ainda tenho uma pequena colónia de GSP que está bastante bonita, mas cresce por baixo dos _sarcophython_ e não se vê na foto.

Relativamente às planárias, para já, não há qualquer vestígio. :yb663: 


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Deixo-Vos com mais algumas fotos de hoje. Foi dia de lavagem de escumadores e limpeza de vidros.
Nada de grandes novidades, apenas a entrada de mais uma _tridacna maxima_ (hoje) e tenho feito uns frags que se podem ver por aí espalhados, dos corais que vou partindo quando lá meto o braço :Whistle: .... de resto, só manutenção. :SbSourire: 


























Por fim mais uma geral. 






Cumprimentos,

----------


## João_Melo

Bom dia, Paulo.
Então como vai esse teu aquário...Falta umas fotos para ver como está a evoluir.Quando se pode fazer uma visita a esse monumento. :yb665:  :yb665:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá a todos... :Olá: 

Houve várias mudanças nos últimos tempos. Ganhei coragem para me desfazer dos meus gigantescos sarcophyton e lobophyton. Aliviei bastante o layout, tirando vários quilos de rocha. Ganhei espaço para os corais crescerem e ajudou na circulação. 

Evidentemente estas mudanças não são boas para o sistema e a recuperação é lenta. Apesar de tudo, na generalidade, a mudança correu bem. 

Deixo-Vos apenas com duas fotos.











Cumprimentos,

----------


## José J Correia

Viva Paulo Marinheiro 
na minha opiniao esse layout esta muito melhor  :Palmas: 
mais espaço tanto para os corais como peixarada

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá :Olá: , mais duas....











Cumprimentos,

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Paulo
de facto está muito bom , não tenho comentado mas tenho seguido a evolução.
gosto bastante
um abraço 
afonsso

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Muito bom! O layout ficou muito melhor.
É lamentável nunca ter visto este aquário ao vivo.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Obrigado José, António, Ricardo...pelas observações :Olá: 

Ricardo, na tua próxima vinda, será certa uma visita. :SbOk2: 


Efectivamente, o layout ficou muito melhor mesmo. O espaço livre é muito, pouca rocha, espaço para crescimentos. 
O facto de ter de "encaixar" muitos dos corais que vinham da anterior montagem dificultou a manutenção do aquário a médio prazo. Passados estes 2 anos resolvi a questão, precisei de alguma coragem para me desfazer de alguma peças, mas fi-lo. Tomei algumas opções relativamente ao tipo de aquário que quero manter. 
Quanto mais antigo é o aquário menor é a margem de erro, o verdadeiro desafio em mantê-lo é a partir de agora. 
Senti que se tornava impossível continuar com alguns animais, para bem do sistema.

A colónia de actinodiscus vermelhos será a próxima a sair. Já estou a preparar a substituição. Vou introduzir apenas alguns azuis, que são de crescimento mais lento e assim controláveis e ricordeas (já entraram as primeiras 5).

Abraço,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá a todos :Olá: ,


As últimas entradas,



5 ricordea florida






Ctenochaetus strigosus 






tridacna maxima 









Abraço,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá :Olá: , uma pequena actualização. 
O aquário tem estado bem. Rotinas de manutenção e apenas uma ou outra introdução de vivos. Relativamente a peixes, entrou um cardume de 15 _apogons leptacanthus_, infelizmente um não se adaptou. Todos os outros estão gordos e atiram-se a comida seca como "cães". Entrou também um _ecsenius stigmatura_. De corais nada de muito relevante, peças pequenas. A colónia de actinodiscus vermelhos já saiu quase toda.
Estou extremamente satisfeito com os crescimentos e o layout cada vez parece mais bonito. 
Deixo-Vos com algumas fotos.


Duas gerais laterais.










O cardume....







Dois detalhes









Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Termino com algumas tiradas da superfície.....


































Cumprimentos,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Muito bom! Parabéns. Os corais estão a ficar com um tamanho considerável, o que lhes dá um aspecto mais natural. 

Ficou só a faltar uma foto de frente!  :Big Grin:

----------

